# Goodwood Breakfast Meet



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I feel since Covid that I've just turned into a complete hermit, not been to a TT meet or event in probably 3 years.

Thinking of getting a few of us together for a meet down at goodwood on a sunday for breakfast in the Aerocafe (their breakfast is good)

They have two breakfast meets left this year:
Anything but the car - 02/10
Vee-Power Sunday - 06/11

I'm happy to avoid these (the car park I imagine will be rammed!)

If anyone is up for it, I'm happy to stick some dates up, be good to get out atleast once this year  

J
xx


----------



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

I'd be up for this. 👌


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jess, Too far for me, but nice to see you back on the forum.
Hoggy.


----------

